# Winter Salad?



## marajo (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone have suggestions for a salad w/ Christmas dinner?  with all the rich food and beverages something fresh but seasonal would be nice.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 17, 2005)

marajo said:
			
		

> Anyone have suggestions for a salad w/ Christmas dinner? with all the rich food and beverages something fresh but seasonal would be nice.


 
A roasted beet salad would be nice. I have a recipe for it posted under the salad forum


----------



## bevkile (Dec 17, 2005)

This is good and is best made the day before. No exact recipe.

Cauliflower coarsely diced
broccoli coarsely diced
ripe olives sliced or coarsely chopped
onions diced (opt)
Zesty Italian dressing
Marinate over night or for several hours


----------



## mish (Dec 17, 2005)

How about a strawberry spinach salad or

Green leafy stuff of choice
mandarin oranges
sliced mushrooms
sliced red onions
sliced black olives, optional
croutons, optional
vinaigrette or salad dressing of choice
chopped walnuts, optional


----------



## corazon (Dec 17, 2005)

This would be great!  Maybe I'll make it too.  Fennel, mushroom, celery root and parmesean reggiano salad.  Yum
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/fennel-mushroom-celery-root-parm-salad-recipe-13375.html


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's one that looks perfect:

http://www.radicchio.com/recipe/salads/radicchio/pear.html


----------



## amber (Dec 17, 2005)

That looks very festive Constance! I love the red radicchio with the spinach.


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> A roasted beet salad would be nice. I have a recipe for it posted under the salad forum



IC, that looks delicious to me, but I'd never get my family to eat beets. Don't know why...they are a delicious, sweet, earthy tasting vegetable. I used to grow them in my garden, and I loved working with them. I can only imagine how delicious they are roasted.


----------



## QSis (Dec 17, 2005)

How about a good old Waldorf salad? Maybe substitute the raisins with some dried cranberries or "Craisins".

Lee

Waldorf Salad Recipe​4  C. chopped apples with skins
2 lemons, juiced
1/2 C. chopped celery
1/2 C. chopped walnuts
1/2 C. raisins
1/2 C. seedless grapes, halved
1 C. heavy cream, whipped with 2 T. sugar
1/2 C. mayonnaise

Chop apples and coat with lemon juice. Add chopped celery, walnuts, raisins and grapes to a large bowl.

Blend whip cream and mayonnaise together. Add to salad and stir to coat well. Chill until time to serve.

Serves 8 to 10


----------



## Zereh (Dec 17, 2005)

Great link, Constance!! I'm drooling over all of the great looking recipes now.


Z


----------



## Constance (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you like it, Z. I did a fair amount of drooling myself.


----------



## mish (Dec 18, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Here's one that looks perfect:
> 
> http://www.radicchio.com/recipe/salads/radicchio/pear.html


 
Great link, Constance.  Don't know which to make first -- risotto wrap, wild thing pasta salad or the grapefruit and avacado salad.  Thank you.


----------



## marajo (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks.  too many decisions.


----------

